# eBay Change User ID Confirmation: dr-juergens



## Doc

This one just about got me.   The links looked offical.  It even had the offical looking ebay ribbon banner in the email.  I came close to clicking, but resisted the urge and instead logged onto my ebay account with no issues.  
Had I clicked the link I'm sure they would have stolen my ebay ID and had my password as i would have been asked to log in.   Be careful out there.

I disabled the links below by adding an extra h to http ......otherwise they would have worked and someone here might have clicked them.  Please do not click the links or take off the extra h.  

-------------------copy of email -------------------

You have successfully changed your eBay User ID to "dr-juergens".

Your User ID is now: dr-juergens

Notice:
Because you have changed your User ID, you may need to update certain eBay features which depend on it. This features, include activation of your new email address.

There is one way to make this change:
1. Visit hhttp://cgi4.ebay.com/ws2/eBayISAPI.dll?UpdateAccount&userid=dr-juergens to update your eBay account.

If you would like to switch back to your old User ID , click the link below:
hhttp://cgi4.ebay.com/ws2/eBayISAPI.dll?SwitchBack&userid=IDremoved

Thank You,
eBay


----------



## JEV

When I get those types of spam/phishing emails, I forward them to the organization so they can try to track down the offender(s). I get them from phishers claiming to be banks I have never had an account with, e-Bay, PayPal, Western Union, etc. While it may look official, I hover my mouse over the hyperlink to see the true path of the link. They are NEVER the same as the link verbiage.


----------



## bczoom

I got one this week that looked pretty official.

Said it was from the IRS and my ACH transaction had been rejected.

Details and reasons are at xxxx (where xxxx is a link).  When I hovered over the link I could see it was not the IRS but something with Nintendo in the address.


----------

